# Can you buy Jotul online?



## Odiep (Nov 7, 2010)

Is there anywhere you can purchase Jotul wood stoves online?  I'm replacing a pellet stove that just won't cut it with a wood stove.  I need something relatively small (like a Jotul 602).  I live in West Virginia and my local hardware is the only place that supplies them...however, they don't have any.  I also think the markup is extraordinary with this place.  can you find them online anywhere?  I don't mind markup for a local business but I'd like to know what they actually go for if possible.

thanks,

Odie
West Virginia


----------



## begreen (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't think so, but there are other small stoves to choose from. Will the 602 be large enough? It doesn't put out much more heat than a decent pellet stove.


----------



## jotulguy (Nov 7, 2010)

Jotul is only sold through the specialty retail market. If you need to try and find a local deal go to www.jotul.us they have a dealer locator on there. Just type in your zip code. The last i checked the 602 is under $1,000. The down side to that little stove is the burn time though. I would only recommend it for an occasional burner. If you are looking to burn 24/7 I would strongly think about the F-400 and bigger.


----------



## branchburner (Nov 7, 2010)

You might get lucky and find a decent/recent used one online (craigslist, etc.).


----------



## fjord (Nov 7, 2010)

branchburner said:
			
		

> You might get lucky and find a decent/recent used one online (craigslist, etc.).



The 602 is the most used wood stove in the world. There are 100's of pre EPA and EPA models on sale weekly. Try to get the green porcelain, and check the side and top burn 'plates' for cracking.
One of the finest engineered designs built: simple, efficient, clean. Older models may have a ~5" metric opening; adaptor needed for a normal 6" pipe.
The sauna had one here until we upgraded to an outdoor Snorkel Hot Tub.


----------



## fjord (Nov 7, 2010)

Jotul 602 Green enamel woodstove - $125 (Ossipee NH)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-11-02, 11:48AM EDT
Reply to: sale-wekfc-2038272750@craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Stove has hairline cracks (sealed)needs heat shields or use as is, throws a lot of heat, 5" outlet, will remover when sold from cl , $125 cash and carry 


•Location: Ossipee NH 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## branchburner (Nov 7, 2010)

fjord said:
			
		

> The 602 is the most used wood stove in the world. There are 100's of pre EPA and EPA models on sale weekly.



Some folks would argue the pre-epa is even a better stove, but a more recent edition might give you more piece of mind. If you're unsure of what to look for, try to find a knowledgeable friend or neighbor who can help check it out.


----------



## begreen (Nov 7, 2010)

The original 602 is a great stove. If you are getting one used, I would be fussy and pay more for stove with an exterior that is absolutely crack free. It's ok if the interior burn plates are showing age, they can be replaced, but they body parts, especially if enameled are not so easy.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm sure you could find some somewhere within driving distance, plenty of places here across the border. If you have a truck you could always pick one up, and probably not spend any more than you would in shipping one anyhow. A local place here will even charge >$100 for shipping just because they dont stock a lot of models so even though you still have to pick it up there you still pay shipping. Sometimes it pays to drive a little extra. I highly recommend Jotul but dont rule other brands out either, if your local dealer has some others, like Quadra-Fire / Pacific Energy etc.


----------

